

Spew: UI-less Firefox extension feedreader - dpapathanasiou
https://github.com/akkartik/spew?take2

======
akkartik
Author here. Here are some screenshots that may help convey what it's like to
use: [http://imgur.com/a/kT3NN](http://imgur.com/a/kT3NN)

~~~
errorrrr
Can you please add link to a binary? Or even link to FF plugin directory...
SDK install as a pre-requirement is bit too much to 99.9% of people.

~~~
akkartik
Here you go: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/spew-the-
ui-l...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/spew-the-ui-less-
feedreader)

